# الرئه



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الرئة السوداء
الرئة السوداء اسم لأحد أمراض الرئة، يصيب عمال المناجم مسبباً لهم العجز. ويُسمى هذا المرض أيضًا مرض الرئة الغباري. ويحدث بسبب استنشاق غبار الفحم الحجري لمدة طويلة من الوقت. يُهيِّج غبار الفحم الحجري المتراكم أنسجة الرئة وقد يتلفها. وعلى كل فإن للرئتين نظامًا طبيعيًّا للتنظيف الذاتي، يزيل أكثر من 99% من الغبار. ولذلك فقل أن يظهر مرض الرئة السوداء لدى الأشخاص الذين يعملون في مناجم الفحم الحجري لمدة تقل عن حوالي عشر سنوات.

يُشخِّص الأطباء مرض الرئة السوداء بعد عمل الأشعة السينية للصدر.

ويظهر المرض في صورتين: صورة بسيطة وصورة معقدة. ويؤثر النوع البسيط على أجزاء صغيرة متفرقة من الرئة، وله أثر قليل على التنفس. أما المعقد فيضر، أو يتلف جزءًا كبيرًا من الرئة. وينتج من التعرض الشديد لغبار الفحم المصحوب بعامل غير معروف، ويُسبب ألمًا شديدًا في الصدر، وضِيقًا في التنفس. وقد يزداد مرض الرئة السوداء سوءًا حتى وإن لم يستمر المصاب في التعرض لغبار الفحم. وقد يُؤدي إلى الإعاقة والوفاة .

وليس هناك علاج لمرض الرئة السوداء، ولكن يُمكن الوقاية منه بالسيطرة على الكمية المستنشقة من غبار الفحم الحجري.





  الرئة البنية
الرئة البُنِّية مرض رئوي يصيب عددًا كبيرًا من عمال مصانع نسيج الأقطان. يسمى هذا المرض أيضًا درن الحلاجين أو السحار القطني، وهو ينتج بسبب استنشاق غبار القطن الموجود في الهواء خلال عملية التصنيع. يحتوي الغبار على ذرات الأوراق الصغيرة التي تحيط بلوزة القطن مع أجزاء أخرى من النبات هذه الذرات هي السبب الرئيس في مرض الرئة البُنِّيَّة. وقد تحدث هذه الحالة أيضًا لاستنشاق أجزاء من نباتات ألياف الكتان والحشائش.

وتظهر أعراض هذا المرض بعد شهور أو سنين من تعرُّض العمال لغبار القطن. والأعراض هي قصر في التنفس والشعور بضيق في الصدر مصحوبًا بالسعال في حالات عديدة.

وفي البداية، تظهر الأعراض في اليوم الأول بعد العودة إلى العمل من العطلة الأسبوعية أو الإجازة، وقد تمتد الأعراض لتشمل الأسبوع كله. وقد يؤدي التعرض المستمر لغبار القطن إلى فقدان القدرة على التنفس وخصوصًا القدرة على الزفير.

يشخِّص الأطباء مرض الرئة البُنِّية من الأعراض التي تظهر على المريض مدة عمله، وكذلك ملاحظة قلة القدرة على التنفس، وذلك بعد التعرض لغبار القطن. وعلى الرغم من اسمه، فإن مرض الرئة البُنِّيَّة لا يسبب تغييراً في لون الرئة.

وقد أصبح مرض الرئة البُنِّية أقل انتشاراً في الفترة الأخيرة، وذلك بسبب التقدم العلمي في صناعة النسيج. 

  الرئة الحديدية
الرئة الحديدية نبيطة تستعمل لعلاج شلل العضلات وأجهزة التنفس. وتسمى الرئة الحديدية أحيانًا الجهاز التنفسي الاصطناعي، أو مروحة التهوية (المهواة). وفي حالات الشلل، يفقد الصدر الحركة العضلية، ويتعرض المرضى لخطر الاختناق؛ لأنهم لا يستطيعون الحصول على ما يكفي من الهواء لرئاتهم. ويساعد استعمال الرئة الحديدية المصابين بهذا الداء على التنفس.

والرئة الحديدية صهريج معدني كبير، متصل بمضخة تغير من كمية الهواء الموجود بداخل الصهريج، وضغطه. ويستلقي المريض داخل الصهريج ولا يبقى خارجه سوى رأسه. وهناك ياقة من المطاط في الرقبة تمنع تسرب الهواء. وتسحبُ المضخة الهواء من الصهريج ما بين 15 إلى 30 مرة خلال الدقيقة الواحدة؛ ومن ثم يرتفع صدر المريض، ويدخل الهواء من خلال الأنف والفم. وعندما يتدفق الهواء إلى داخل الصهريج، ينخفض الصدر ويخرج هواء الزفير. وقد ساعدت العملية كثيرًا من المرضى أثناء نزلات شلل الأطفال الشديدة وغيرها من الأمراض، التي تسبب الشلل التنفسي. وثمة مرضى ظلوا في الرئات الحديدية سنوات عديدة.

وقد طوّر فيليب درينكر ولويس أ. شو أول رئة حديدية عملية عام 1928م، بمدرسة هارفارد للصحة العامة في بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وقد أنقذت الرئة الحديدية حياة الكثيرين خلال الخمسينيات عند انتشار أوبئة شلل الأطفال. وهناك أنواع كثيرة أخرى من آلات التنفس، تستعمل على نحو أكثر شيوعًا في وقتنا الحالي.

الرئة الحديدية تساعد الشخص على التنفس بالرغم من أن عضلات الصدر مشلولة. ويكون رأس المريض فقط خارج الآلة ويمكن فتح الألواح الموجودة في جانب حجيرة الصهريج لتمكين الطبيب من فحص المريض.



  قياس القدرة القصوى لنفخ الهواء
اختبار قياس كفاءة الرئة
هذا الاجراء يماثل قياس نسبة السكر في الدم الذي يجريه مريض السكر بنفسه في المنزل أو قياس ضغط الدم بغرض مراقبة السيطرة على هذه الامراض . يشير قياس قدرة الرئة إلى كفاءة الرئة وسرعة تدفق الهواء منها ومدى توسع مسالك الهواء فيها .

كيف تقيس كفاءة الرئة؟
يمكن اجراء هذا القياس بنفسك باستخدام جهاز قياس القدرة القصوى لنفخ الهواء لمعرفة أعلى معدل لتدفق الهواء ومدى توسع مسالك الهواء في الرئة .


يجب عليك متابعة حالتك في المنزل من خلال تسجيل نتائج هذا القياس صباحا ومساء لمساعدة الطبيب على :

تقدير مدى استجابتك للعلاج

التنبؤ بحدة النوبة

تحديد العلاج المناسب 




  ما هو الأزيز وكيف يحدث؟
الأزيز صوت يحدث عندما يمر الهواء في مجاري التنفس الضيقة بفعل الانتفاخ والمخاط والتشنج الشعبي. ويمكن أن يحدث الأزيز فجأة ويكون إشارة إلى صعوبة في التنفس. إذا تطورت حدة النوبة قد يختفي الأزيز. إن غياب الأزيز هو إشارة إلى أن الهواء لا يتحرك داخل أو خارج الرئتين، وهذه حالة خطيرة للغاية. سيعود الأزيز مع تحسن النوبة، ويختفي في النهاية تماما. 




كيف تعمل الرئتان؟


تعمل شبكة أنابيب الشعيبات الهوائية على إدخال الهواء إلى أنسجة الرئتين وتحمل الهواء المستخدم إلى خارج الجسم. يمر الهواء الداخل من خلال هذه الأنابيب إلى أن يدخل إلى الأكياس الهوائية التي تقع في نهايات أصغر الأنابيب، وهي الموقع الذي يتم فيه تبادل الغاز بين الرئة ونظام الدورة الدموية، حيث يدخل الأكسجين إلى الأكياس الهوائية ويمر منها إلى الأوعية الشعرية ويدخل ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الأوعية الشعرية إلى الأكياس الهوائية ليتم نقله إلى خارج الرئتين.



  الربو
الربو مرض مزمن تصاب به الرئتين حيث تضيق فيه مجاري الهواء التي تحمل الهواء من وإلى الرئة وبالتالي يصعب التنفس. مجاري الهواء في الشخص المصاب بالربو تكون شديدة الحساسية لعوامل معينة تسمى المهيجات triggers وعند إثارتها بهذه المهيجات تلتهب مجاري الهواء وتنتفخ ويزيد إفرازها للمخاط وتنقبض عضلاتها ويؤدي ذلك إلى إعاقة التدفق العادي للهواء، وهذا ما يسمى بنوبة الربو asthma attack. بالإمكان السيطرة على أعراض نوبة الربو، ولكن يمكن أن يتكرر حدوث النوبة خلال ساعات بعد حدوث النوبة الأولى. 


  اعراض ومراحل الربو
تختلف الأعراض من شخص لشخص، وتتراوح ما بين خفيفة إلى حادة، وتحدث في كل من نوبات الربو التي تسببها الحساسية وتلك التي تحدث من أسباب غير الحساسية ويمكن أن تشمل:

سعال
أزيز wheezing (صوت تصفير أثناء الزفير)
صعوبة في التنفس
انقباض في الصدر
زيادة إفراز المخاط
اتساع في فتحتا الأنف
ما هي مراحل نوبة الربو؟

صعوبة التنفس أزيز الاستجابة للدواء
خفيفة طفيفة يوجد نعم
متوسطة أثناء الراحة يوجد نعم
حادة واضحة يختفي أو يزيد نعم
توقف التنفس حادة يختفي لا 

  المهيجات الشائعه للربو
مهيجات الربو هي تلك العوامل التي تعمل على إحداث أعراض الربو، وهذه المهيجات تتفاوت بين المصابين بالربو، ولذلك من الضروري معرفة العوامل التي تحدث النوبة:

العوامل المثيرة للحساسية: ريش أو شعر الحيوانات، عث الغبار (يوجد أيضا في السجاد ومكيفات النوافذ التي لا تنظف دوريا)، غبار الطلع، الأطعمة مثل الفول السوداني والسمك والمحار والبيض.
المثيرات في الهواء: دخان التبغ من السجائر أو السيجار أو الغليون أو النارجيلة (الشيشة)، دخان الشوي بالفحم، رائحة الطلاء والوقود، الملوثات مثل عوادم السيارات ومداخن المصانع.
الطقس: الهواء البارد والجاف والرطوبة العالية أو التغيرات المفاجئة بالطقس يمكن أن تسبب أعراض الربو. الرياح تنقل المواد المهيجة المثيرة للحساسية، والمطر يسهل نمو وإطلاق الفطر واللقاح.
المواد المهيجة: البخاخات (الإيروسول spray/aerosol) والغبار والأبخرة من منتجات التنظيف.
المرض: الالتهابات الفيروسية مثل الزكام/الرشح، الأنفلونزا، التهابات الحلق والجيوب الأنفية تعتبر من المهيجات الشائعة للربو لدى الأطفال.
التمارين الرياضية: التمارين الرياضية مهيجات شائعة للربو. ويمكن أن تحدث لدى كل الأشخاص المصابين بعد أداء تمارين رياضية عنيفة لمدة 5 دقائق على الأقل. أما الألعاب الرياضية مثل السباحة فهي أقل المهيجات للربو، بينما الجري لمسافات طويلة وكرة القدم عادة ما تؤدي إلى حدوث نوبة الربو عند المعرضين للإصابة.
التغييرات العاطفية: الضحك والبكاء والخوف والصراخ والسعال يمكن أن تتسبب في أعراض الربو. 



  انواع الربو ومن يصاب به
يمكن لأي شخص أن يصاب بالربو. وهو مرض غير معدي يعاني منه ملايين الناس في كل أرجاء المعمورة بصرف النظر عن العرق أو الثقافة أو السن أو الجنس. ويزيد من احتمال الإصابة بالربو وجود تاريخ عائلي بها. الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الحساسية معرضين أكثر للإصابة بالربو. في الحقيقة يقدر أن 80% من الأطفال و 50% من البالغين المصابين بالربو يوجد لديهم حساسية أيضا. عادة يحدث الربو عند الأطفال في سن الخامسة، وفي البالغين في العقد الثالث، ويمكن أيضا أن يصاب به كبار السن، فحوالي 10% من حالات الربو التي المشخصة تكون بعد سن 65.
هناك نوعان أساسيان من الربو: ربو خارجي المنشأ (من الحساسية)، وربو داخلي المنشأ (لا يثار بالحساسية). ويمكن أن يكون الشخص مصابا بالنوعين معا، وهو خليط من الربو الخارجي المنشأ والداخلي المنشأ.

الربو الخارجي المنشأ أكثر انتشارا بين الأطفال والمراهقين وعادة يختفي مع السن ومع تفادي العوامل المثيرة للحساسية. ويكون للشخص المصاب بهذا النوع من الربو حساسية غير عادية تجاه العوامل المثيرة للحساسية. عندما يتعرض المصاب بالربو للمرة الأولى للعوامل المثيرة للحساسية، ينتج جهاز المناعة كميات غير عادية من البروتينات الدفاعية تسمى الأجسام المضادة. إن اميونوجلوبولين (جلوبولين المناعة) إي (آي جي إي IgE) هو الجسم المضاد الذي يسبب أعراض الحساسية. ودور أجسام آي جي إي المضادة هو تمييز عوامل معينة مثيرة للحساسية، مثل لقاح نبات "الرجيد"، وتلصق بالخلايا البدنية (خلايا تحتوي على وسائط كيماوية). تتراكم هذه الخلايا في أنسجة معرضة للبيئة مثل الأغشية المخاطية في الجهاز التنفسي. خلال التعرض الثاني تميز أجسام آي جي إي المضادة العوامل المثيرة للحساسية وتعمل على تنبيه الخلايا البدنية لكي تطلق الهيستامين histamine والوسائط الكيماوية.إن الوسائط هي كيماويات التهابية تترك تأثيرها على أنابيب الشعيبات الهوائية لكي تؤدي إلى إنتاج المزيد من المخاط فيها والانتفاخ والتشنج الشعبي.
الربو الداخلي المنشأ شائع أكثر في الأطفال الذين تقل أعمارهم عن 3 سنوات وفي البالغين الذين تزيد أعمارهم عن 30 سنة. إن الالتهابات الفيروسية التنفسية هي مهيجات أساسية وتؤثر إما على الأعصاب أو الخلايا قرب سطح أنابيب القصبة الهوائية. وقد يسبب ذلك تشنج شعبي أو إطلاق وسائط كيماوية مما يؤدي إلى حدوث نوبة الربو. وتشمل المهيجات الأخرى
العوامل المثيرة للحساسية
والتمارين الرياضية
والهواء البارد
والتغييرات العاطفية والتي قد تسبب أيضا تشنج شعبي. 


 
  ازمة الربو
* الإجراءات الأولية للإسعافات الأولية لأزمة الربو:

- هل يعانى المريض من أزمات ربو أو انسداد مزمن في الجهاز التنفسي؟
- هل تم إصابته بنوبات مماثلة من هذه الأزمة من قبل أو يشكو من أمراض القلب؟
- هل الأزمات السابقة لها نفس الأعراض؟
- هل توجد آلام بالصدر؟

* تقييم أزمة الربو:

- فحص الحالة العامة للمريض.
- تقييم العلامات الحيوية (النبض - الضغط - التنفس - درجة الحرارة).
- ملاحظة ما إذا كان يوجد أزيز عند التنفس - ضيق في الصدر أو صعوبة في التنفس
- سماع صوت الرئة عند التنفس إن أمكن.

* تحذيرات:

- لابد من التفريق بين المشاكل التي تتصل بالتنفس وتلك التي تتصل بالقلب.
- تشتمل أعراض ضيق التنفس على التعثر في الكلام و إفراز العرق وعدم النوم إلا في وضع الجلوس.

* بروتوكول الإسعافات الأولية لأزمة الربو:

- تهدئة المريض.
- مساعدته بالدواء عند الاحتياج لذلك.
- قياس العلامات الحيوية.
- إعطائه سوائل على الدوام .
- إعطائه أكسجين.

* اللجوء إلى الطبيب:
- يتم اللجوء إلى الطبيب على الفور عند:

- أزمات الربو الحادة.
- حدوث ضيق في التنفس أو أزيز في الصدر عند المصاب الذي لا يعانى من أزمات الربو.
- ضيق في التنفس مع آلام في الصدر.
- عدم إستقرار حالة المريض.
- إذا تم إستخدام الأكسجين.
- أي شخص يعاني من أزمات الربو ولم يستجب للعلاج. 

ما هي أهم أسباب الكحة طويلة الأمد؟
لها أسباب عديدة أهمها:

الربو والحساسية: و هذه المشكلة قد تظهر على شكل كحة فقط من دون الأعراض الأخرى المعروفة مثل الصفير أو صعوبة في التنفس والتي تحدث بسبب مرض الربو.

من الأسباب الأخرى (post nasal drip) أو ما يعرف بمشكلة تدفق إفرازات الأنف إلى الخلف ناحية البلعوم والحنجرة وهذه المشكلة تنتج من التهاب في الجيوب الأنفية أو الحساسية المزمنة في الأنف.

استرجاع العصارة الهضمية من المعدة إلى المريء (Gastroesophageal reflux). وهذه المشكلة قد تسبب كحة وذلك لوجود اتصال عصبي بين المريء والشعيبات الهوائية. تصيب هذه المشكلة الناس الذين لديهم ارتخاء في الصمام الموجود بين المريء والمعدة.

التهاب الشعب الهوائية المصاحب للتدخين (Bronchitis) وهذه المشكلة تكون مزمنة عند المدخنين ولا يمكن التخلص منها إلا بترك التدخين.

ويمكن تحديد كل سبب على حدة من خلال الأعراض الأخرى التي تصاحب الكحة عادة.


هل يمكن لبعض الأدوية أن تسبب الكحة؟
نعم هناك بعض الأدوية التي قد تسبب الكحة ومن أهمها بعض أدوية الضغط وعادة هذا النوع من الكحة لا يخف إلا عند الامتناع عن أخذ هذا النوع من الأدوية بتاتا.


ما أفضل دواء للكحة؟
عادة في علاج الكحة يجب عدم التركيز على إعطاء دواء مسكن للكحة فقط وإنما علاج مسببات الكحة فمثلا الكحة المصاحبة لنزلة البرد يجب إعطاء مضاد للاحتقان ونقط للأنف وهذه الأدوية تخفف الكحة المصاحبة لنزلة البرد أما الكحة المصاحبة للربو فيجب علاج مشكلة الربو فبعلاجها تختفي الكحة نهائيا.


هل يمكن أخذ أدوية شعبية لعلاج الكحة؟
من الأدوية الشعبية المتعارف عليها لتخفيف الكحة هي العسل ، الحليب الدافئ ، الزنجبيل وكذلك يفضل تناول السوائل الدافئة والابتعاد عن الحمضيات. وأيضا منقوع عرق السوس ، ومنقوع البابونج ، ومغلي ورق الجوافة.


ما أهم الفحوصات التي تجرى عادة للمريض الذي يشكو من كحة مزمنة؟


أهم الفحوصات هي أشعة الصدر + فحص وظائف التنفس التي يجب عملها لكل شخص يشكو من كحة مزمنة لمعرفة كفاءة الرئة وتحديد إذا ما كان هناك ضيق في الشعب الهوائية أم لا. وإذا كانت هذه الفحوصات طبيعية فيمكن إعطاء دواء معين حسب التشخيص العام للحالة بناء على كافة الأعراض التي يشكو منها المريض. 



  مرض الالتهاب الشعبي
الالتهاب الشعبي مرض يصيب الغشاء المخاطي للشعَب (القصيبات) الهوائية في الرئتين. يسبب التهاب هذه القنوات المسماة الشُّعب زيادة إفراز المخاط الذي يخرج في عملية السعال. والالتهاب الشعبي قد يكون حاداً لفترة قصيرة أو مزمناً لمدة طويلة.

ومن أعراض الالتهاب الشعبي المزمن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وآلام الصدر والسعال المصحوب بمادة مخاطية. ويعتبر الأطباء الحالة مزمنة إذا استمر السعال عدة أشهر سنوىًا على مدى عامين متتاليين، أو أكثر. ويسبب الالتهاب الشعبي، أحيانًا، قِصَر النفس، وفي الحالات الحادة، يسبب هبوطاً في القلب. وأحيانا يكون الالتهاب الشعبي مصحوباً بانتفاخ الرئة. وينتج الالتهاب الشعبي الحاد أحياناً عن طريق العدوى التي تصيب الجهاز التنفسي، كما أنه قد يكون نتيجة للدخان الذي يضايق التنفس، كدخان التبغ، أو الهواء الملوث. ويعتبر الدخان الناتج عن التدخين السبب الرئيسي لحدوث الالتهاب الشعبى المزمن. وقد يؤدي كلا نوعي الالتهاب الشعبي إلى الربو أو ذات الرئة.

يعالج الالتهاب الشعبي عن طريق العقاقير التي تعمل على توسيع الشعب (القصيبات) الهوائية، أو عن طريق المركبات التي تساعد على تليين المادة المخاطية فيخرجها السعال. وقد تساعد الرطوبة الصادرةعن جهاز مرطب على تليين المادة المخاطية. ويوصف للمريض المضادات الحيوية إذا وجدت عدوى بكتيرية. ويتم شفاء حالات الالتهاب الشعبي الحاد خلال عدة أسابيع، أما الالتهاب الشعبي المزمن، فإنه يصعب علاجه.
المصدر : الموسوعة العربية 

  تشخيص الم الصدر
إن الم الصدر قد تسببه حالات كثيرة تتراوح شدتها من ضيق بسيط إلى تهديد لحياة المريض.
وحالات القلب والرئة هي أكثر الاسباب خطورة.
وكثيرآ ما يكون اشد انواع الالم نذيرآ بالخطر مسببآ لمجرد ضيق لا يعتبره المريض ألمآ وإنما ضيق أو ضغط أو شعور بالتمزق.
الام الصدر التي تسببها اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي والعضلات والعظام أو الاعصاب شائعة أيضآ ، ولكنها لا تتسم بالخظورة.

فيما يلي نسرد لك جميع احتمالات الم الصدر:


الاعراض
الاحتمالات

وهنا يكون الالم شديد ، مبرح ، ويعتصر الصدر أو ضاغط ومصحوب بالاعراض التالية:
الم أو تنميل بالفك أو العنق أو الذراعين + قصر النفس + دوار أو عرق
ويستمر الالم بعد الراحة لمدة 20 دقيقة.
النوبة القلبية / حالات الانورسما

وهنا يكون الالم شديد ، مبرح ، ويعتصر الصدر أو ضاغط ومصحوب بالاعراض التالية:
الم أو تنميل بالفك أو العنق أو الذراعين + قصر النفس + دوار أو عرق
ويحدث الالم مع بذل مجهود.
الذبحة الصدرية

حيث يصاب المريض بضيق تنفس ويسوء الم الصدر عند أخذ نفس عميق
وقد يحدث عندما تكون ملازمآ للفراش أو الجلوس لعدة ساعات في السيارة أو الطائرة أو المطار.
القذائف الرئوية

حيث يصاب المريض بضيق تنفس ويسوء الم الصدر عند أخذ نفس عميق ، ويكون مصابآ بسعال وحمى.
وقد يكون البلغم أصفر أو أخضر
عدوى صدرية /الالتهاب الشعبي الحاد(النزلة الشعبية)/ الالتهاب الرئوي/شد بعضلة الصدر

حيث يصاب المريض بضيق تنفس ويسوء الم الصدر عند أخذ نفس عميق.
انكماش رئوي ،الاسترواح الصدري

حيث يشعر المريض بحرقان ويزداد الالم عند الرقاد ، ويصاحبه ايضآ تجشؤ وانتفاخ.
حرقة الفؤاد / مرض الارتجاع المعدي المريئي / الفتق الثغري/ التهاب التامور

إذا أصبت مؤخرآ بسعال شديد أو إصابة بالصدر أو اجريت جراحة بالصدر +كان الالم مقصورآ على جانب واحد من الصدر.
شد عضلي / ضلع مكسور

إذا كان الالم مقصورآ على جانب واحد من الصدر+كان جلدك مصاب بحكة أو حرقان في موقع الالم وكان هناك فقاقيع فوق جلد صدرك.
عدوى عصبية ، القوباء المنطقية


المصدر[/

  الموسوعة الصحية الحديثة  	

COLOR]

http://www.se77ah.com/art-171-تشخيص-الم-الصدر.html

​


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر الك كتير ولمجهودك اخي النهيسى

اغنيت القسم بمواضيعك المفيدة

سلام المسيح الك


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا

للذوق

والتشجيع

الرب يكون معاكم​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا حبيت بس أساعد
دى صورة للرئة السوداء







دى صورة لجهاز تنفس صناعى




​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا

للمرور

والصور
ربنا معاكم​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

دة شكل تخطيطى لعمل الرئة




​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكورين 

جدا جدا جدا*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا نهيسى جدا

موضوعك غنى جدا بالمعلومات القيمة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*دائما حضرتك
فى منتهى الذوق

شكرا لمرورك

العدرا تفرح قلبك​*


----------



## ارووجة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا الك عالموضوع المفيد
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*
شكرا جدا جدا


على المرور الجميل


الرب يباركك

*


----------

